# bedding



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi all - I needed to order some aubiose from a known supplier and was told that it was being replaced by hemp bed so I ordered some of that. This hemp bed contains eucalyptus, which was not disclosed to me on the phone, is it still ok to use for mice and hamsters? I know one shouldn't use pine or cedar but I am not sure where I stand using eucalyptus - your advice would be gratefully received x


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

I use pine shavings mixed with wood pellets (equiliter) helps keep the smell down as the pellets soak up moisture and then breakdown into sawdust. i havent had any trouble with it yet.
i think with pine or cedar you have to make sure your cage is very well ventillated so it doesnt cause breathing problems.

if you have feeder mice for a pet stay away from cedar as they are still unsure about the results of feeding a mouse with cedar residue on it to reptiles


----------

